
Show HN: Logo Crunch – Multi-resolution logo maker - Jack000
http://brandmark.io/logo-crunch/
======
BugsJustFindMe
Not only is this not computer vision, but the image processing employed is
quite naive and the results are poor. One need only move the Simplify slider
all the way to the right on the default N/S America globe icon and then start
inching it back to the left to see a solid example of this. I'm aware that I'm
being very dismissive here, but the "it uses computer vision" marketing bs
really grinds my gears.

It looks like it's just doing server-side
[http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/morphology/#basic](http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/morphology/#basic)

Hello massive diamond kernels.

~~~
dang
We took 'computer vision' out of the title above.

~~~
unkown-unknowns
I am curious to know, does the HN software have an automatic trigger for
comments that mention "title" or is it more a case of mods looking at the
front page every now and then and if a comment about the title is sufficiently
highly voted in a frontpaged post you look into it and make a decision?

~~~
dang
The latter. I used to have an automatic trigger but it broke when I ported my
client software from one obscure Lisp to another, and I haven't yet gotten it
working again.

Basically we do cmd+f title a lot.

------
mikerg87
On iPhone, when I choose random Logo I always get image of North and South
America on a globe.

The effects on scale are pretty good. Would be cool to see comparison vs more
traditional image scaling methods. Thanks for sharing this

~~~
chrisper
Is Central America missing for you?

But I get the same logo as well when tapping random on Pixel.

~~~
rtkwe
Central America is there. It does kind of drop out of the reduced images when
you get down towards 48x48 but that makes sense because it's the smallest
feature.

As for the random button the author replied and they've locked it to a single
image for now to help with the load on the servers. Single image is easier to
cache the responses for.

------
lordlarm
Can't get it to work on Firefox due to it trying to load jQuery from
code.jquery.com where the CORS-policy disallows it. Specifically:

> Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the
> remote resource at
> [http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.12.4.min.js](http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.12.4.min.js).
> (Reason: CORS header 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' missing).

~~~
Jack000
oops, fixed!

------
yoshuaw
Is the code available for this? Would be amazing to integrate in a build
pipeline. Thanks!

~~~
arve0
This is pretty standard image processing techniques, which you can streamline
yourself. Not sure if there exists out-of-the-box solutions, but you can
easily create your own with for example scikit-image (python).

Here are some selected functions.

Opening: [http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/api/skimage.morphology.h...](http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/api/skimage.morphology.html#opening)

Closing: [http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/api/skimage.morphology.h...](http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/api/skimage.morphology.html#skimage.morphology.closing)

Dilate: [http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/api/skimage.morphology.h...](http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/api/skimage.morphology.html#dilation)

I recommend starting at the user guide: [http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/user_guide.html](http://scikit-
image.org/docs/stable/user_guide.html)

~~~
duozerk
And some OpenCV tutorials on those same operations:

[http://docs.opencv.org/2.4/doc/tutorials/imgproc/opening_clo...](http://docs.opencv.org/2.4/doc/tutorials/imgproc/opening_closing_hats/opening_closing_hats.html)

[http://docs.opencv.org/2.4/doc/tutorials/imgproc/erosion_dil...](http://docs.opencv.org/2.4/doc/tutorials/imgproc/erosion_dilatation/erosion_dilatation.html)

------
augustt
Would be nice if the image processing was implemented locally. The operations
used don't seem too complicated for javascript + canvas.

------
iKlsR
Also not working on latest stable Chrome x64, upload not working, just keeps
going, no errors in console.

~~~
Jack000
server's at 90x but uploads do complete eventually.. just really slow right
now from hn traffic!

------
yosito
Very useful tool! Thanks for sharing! Works perfectly on my iPhone.

------
rocktronica
This is incredibly useful, regardless of the veracity of its "computer
vision."

A technique that seems to work well for it with simple drawing style icons is
to thicken and simplify as the image gets smaller, so it seems like the stroke
of the drawing is consistent across sizes.

------
rfolstad
really cool idea but it didn't work for me. It distorted the logo and made it
look much worse. Would be great if you generated a unique url for each icon
that is uploaded so i could share it with you.

~~~
rocktronica
That would entail them permanently storing the images, which they probably
don't want to do.

------
leephillips
Genuinely useful, and easy to use. Thanks for sharing this!

------
amelius
Nice, but nowadays everybody uses SVG for their icons, because they render
well at normal to higher resolutions.

Resorting to a bitmap at low resolutions seems a bit odd.

~~~
brainfire
The techniques detailed on the page (reweighting lines, removing fine details)
seem like a worthwhile reason to at least use a different file for the "tiny"
image. Unless SVG renderers start using those techniques at a small enough
size.

It looks like only Firefox or Opera would support an SVG favicon:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon#File_format_support](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon#File_format_support)

------
mshenfield
I've manually tried to hack together a few favicons. This seems like a way
better solution if, like me, you don't have much design skill.

------
tehlike
I am not sure if web site works on mobile.

~~~
mholt
Genuine question: Are people creating app icons while they're on the go? Or am
I the only one who defers all development to one's laptop (or desktop)
computer.

~~~
tehlike
I wanted to try a random one to see what it actually was, because i was
waiting someone in the parking lot.

~~~
Jack000
does the page load? more details would help me identify the issue

~~~
tehlike
The page loads, but normally i see earth logo on desktop, but on phone it's
just blank. This is on android chrome. Looks to be a issue with the
margins/alignment of the image, i think.

~~~
Jack000
thanks, I'll look into it

------
stapled_socks
Is it supposed to work with transparency? I only get black pixels instead.

------
diegorbaquero
Couldn’t get it to work in my iPhone . Too slow/times out

------
golergka
I wonder if it can be used for mip map generation.

------
coreyp_1
This is beautiful.

------
foo101
Unrelated: Does anybody know why the favicon of
[http://www.fast.ai/](http://www.fast.ai/) an "H"?

~~~
rkeene2
Based on a Google Image search of that image, I'd say "because the WordPress
theme they are using sets that".

------
rkuykendall-com
Slow but fun.

------
trevyn
Needs title fix, this isn't really "computer vision".

~~~
Jack000
maybe "basic computer vision"? dilate/erode/open/close filters come from
computer vision afaik.

~~~
mannigfaltig
These kind of fundamental methods in computer vision are commonly called
"image processing".

"Computer vision" typically refers to computations that have an interpretative
component (image analysis), i.e. programs that actually "see" something.
Interpretation basically refers to the inference of the state of the "world"
(or a part thereof) from an image. Image processing is often used in pre-
processing for computer vision applications, but it also has many other
purposes which do not need image analysis, such as in photo and video editing,
as well as in generative applications, e.g. 3D engines and video games (which
can in some sense be seen as the inverse of vision). Therefore, image
processing is not exactly a subset of computer vision.

~~~
Jack000
at least I didn't call it AI :]

~~~
ComputerGuru
No but you did say:

> Discover the deep learning tech behind Brandmark

~~~
Jack000
that's more referring to the other stuff on the site

------
pieterhg
Doesn't work.

~~~
pc86
For all the complaining one sees on HN about bug reports from users, you'd
think we could come up with something better than "Doesn't work."

~~~
falsedan

        When
        I visit the site for the first time
    
        Then
        I expect to see something related to the title from the HN submission
    
        Except
        I see a blank page and an app that has broken in a fundamental way that I do not have expertise/time to look into

